# Tackle making supplies



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm new to lure building and am looking for the best places to buy supplies any help is appreciated.

All of your work is amazing. Are there any other lure building websites out there?


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/

In my opinion, best one place shopping out there. I don't know of anything they don't sell for making rods, cranks, jigs spinners, etc. The store is located just west of Toledo off US 23/475.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Crankbait parts:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/crankbait_components-index.htm
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/crankbait-parts/
http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.html
Epoxy brushes:
http://www.solobrushes.com/
Epoxy:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dev/devs-33.htm

I think the best way to get started is to go back and read the entire tackle making forum. Every question that you may have will be answered in there. You will also find plenty of step-by-step instructions, with pictures, from some of the masters.

Brian


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I know some of the builders on this site also visit Tackleunderground.

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help! Those sites are exactly what I was looking for.


----------

